# Views From The Top & AMC Forums



## cantdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Last night, I could not open Views.  Today, I can't open AMC either.  Can anyone else?   :angry:


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 12, 2005)

Views has some kind of database problem going on. I wouldn't be surprised if the disk was full. Hopefully nothing's corrupted or lost.

AMC I haven't been on in at least a year...


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 13, 2005)

AMC seemed fine  at 12:50 Monday afternoon,  over on VFTT could get into everything I tried but the NH Trail conditions.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 13, 2005)

VFTT appears to be back up & running :lol:


----------

